# Africa or Middle East



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Just after I came to Egypt, I asked an Egyptian 

"You you think are we are in Africa or the Middle East"

after a short pause he answered

"We are in EGYPT" - great answer :clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes they all say that...


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

and that says it all about Egyptians.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

I think this is a very debatable subject. There are many Egyptians who consider themselves as Arabs and others who do not consider themselves as Arabs, but "Egyptians" (i. not Arabs). I did a bit of research into this (this is something that fascinates me, and I am also doing some research into my own people) and of course, the Egyptians are mixed, what with the different invasions and influences, Turkey and the Arab conquests and what not. It would make sense that these conquests and invasion would have effected one region more then the other... for example, it would be more accurate to say that there is a more European influence in Alexandria then there is in upper Egypt. I think upper Egyptians are as 'indigenous' as Egyptians can get and I don't think they have been as 'mixed' as lower Egypt has. 

With the Arab conquest, it brought Islam and some Arabs into the Egyptian blood - and I think that those that do have Arab in them call themselves 'Arab' and of course those that are not as mixed would call themselves 'Egyptians'. 

Oh how I wished I had lived at another time - the Ancient History of the Middle East fascinates me, especially the Biblical and religious history. I recently found where exactly my ancestors could have come from, a tiny tiny place between the Golan Heights and to the South of Syria. .... the place is now in Syria. I would have loved to have visited there, but not now of course. This same tiny place, is also where Prophet Job was meant to have lived.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ArabianNights said:


> I think this is a very debatable subject. There are many Egyptians who consider themselves as Arabs and others who do not consider themselves as Arabs, but "Egyptians" (i. not Arabs). I did a bit of research into this (this is something that fascinates me, and I am also doing some research into my own people) and of course, the Egyptians are mixed, what with the different invasions and influences, Turkey and the Arab conquests and what not. It would make sense that these conquests and invasion would have effected one region more then the other... for example, it would be more accurate to say that there is a more European influence in Alexandria then there is in upper Egypt. I think upper Egyptians are as 'indigenous' as Egyptians can get and I don't think they have been as 'mixed' as lower Egypt has.
> 
> With the Arab conquest, it brought Islam and some Arabs into the Egyptian blood - and I think that those that do have Arab in them call themselves 'Arab' and of course those that are not as mixed would call themselves 'Egyptians'.
> 
> Oh how I wished I had lived at another time - the Ancient History of the Middle East fascinates me, especially the Biblical and religious history. I recently found where exactly my ancestors could have come from, a tiny tiny place between the Golan Heights and to the South of Syria. .... the place is now in Syria. I would have loved to have visited there, but not now of course. This same tiny place, is also where Prophet Job was meant to have lived.




I think not being Africa is more a case of we are not black.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I think not being Africa is more a case of we are not black.


lol... sorry I just went off on again, didnt I... I tend to do that... I waffle a bit....


----------



## Pomegranite (Dec 26, 2011)

ArabianNights said:


> lol... sorry I just went off on again, didnt I... I tend to do that... I waffle a bit....


There was a study recently and it shows that despite all of the invasions Egypt has undergone, only 15% of the population have DNA from outside Egypt i.e. Arabs, Greek, etc (An Egyptian, and an Arab | Baher Ibrahim | Comment is free | guardian.co.uk). So in effect, the people who say "Egyptians are Egyptian, not Arab" are correct. However, this "were not in Africa" is mainly due to racism against black Africans I believe, because sadly I've met many racist Egyptians.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Pomegranite said:


> There was a study recently and it shows that despite all of the invasions Egypt has undergone, only 15% of the population have DNA from outside Egypt i.e. Arabs, Greek, etc (An Egyptian, and an Arab | Baher Ibrahim | Comment is free | guardian.co.uk). So in effect, the people who say "Egyptians are Egyptian, not Arab" are correct. However, this "were not in Africa" is mainly due to racism against black Africans I believe, because sadly I've met many racist Egyptians.





Racism is a worldwide problem but at least some countries try to stamp it out.
I told of someone I know who complains of her husband being too black..
One of my bowabs a lovely man is from Aswan and he gets lots of stick from the other bowabs and even people living in the building about how dark his skin is.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

When it comes to our race/nationalities we do the same really.. Those of us from UK never turn and say 'well I am European'. We just tend to say English/Scottish/Irish/Welsh etc. Or just British. 

As for the colour thing yes some are a bit racial to the darker skins! I wanted to name my son Denzil orginarly.. my ex mum in law got her daughter to google the name and find its meanings etc but min she noticed Denzil Washington being colour'd a word came out of her mouth that shocked me considering she did not know English other than a few simple key words!


----------

